# Potential purchase critique



## arrowattack09 (Jul 10, 2012)

I'm thinking about purchasing this 16 hh 10 year old quarter house gelding. What do you think of his conformation? All inputs appreciated!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I like him. Looks like a good, solid using horse. Nothing screams "Run away quickly!"
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

well, he's got a nice body balance, meaning neck to back to leg lenth ratio. nice shoulder, though neck ties in a tad low. but what bothers me are his feet. the hoof angles are off for the pastern anges, and his hooves are small for his size. otherwise, I rather like hiis build.


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

Agree he's a solid candidate. Would like to know how long he's gone without a trim, his toes seem way long. He looks strong and capable. In general I am not that keen on the way his head is attached to his neck and his neck to his shoulder, but neither is awful. He's an interesting color.


----------



## arrowattack09 (Jul 10, 2012)

Thank you for your opinions! 

I definitely got the impression that the horses feet were trimmed by the owner. While they were not super long looking, they weren't even looking either. I'm hoping that is a simple fix with professional work.


----------



## arrowattack09 (Jul 10, 2012)

Does he appear downhill to you? What about his hind end? Does he look solid there?


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

I thought he looked a little light in the rear end. Has he been in regular work? If not maybe he will muscle up with some steady work.
Looks like a nice horse with a steady disposition just looking at him.
For a nice riding horse he would do.
He doesn't appear downhill to me but I like his front end better than his back end but still a nice horse.


----------



## arrowattack09 (Jul 10, 2012)

He hardly gets ridden at all at this point. He definitely needs muscle- he has about none at this point in time.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

Nice horse. A little over straight straight behind. He has a nice shoulder and looks solidly built throughout. As said, his feet need real attention if you want him to stay sound. He is downhill in build.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

He has a good back, but his HQ's bother me. I don't think he'll be able to stride under well, which means a choppy trot. Too bad. That is one really nice thing about a well built QH, that smooth, slow "jog" trot.
No horse is perfect, but compare his HQ's with this image:
http://net-addicts.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/10/AQH_02.jpg
or this one:
http://www.finneyquarterhorses.com/reference_sires/cibecue_ike.jpg


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

arrowattack09 said:


> Does he appear downhill to you? What about his hind end? Does he look solid there?


If you straight line his withers with his croup he doesn't appear downhill but when you line up his feet he sure is.


----------



## arrowattack09 (Jul 10, 2012)

Actually, he strides under VERY well and has a very smooth trot. But his hindquarters do look light to me. I think I'm going to do a trial on the gelding, and if I decide to do that, I will post better pictures. And maybe a video or two of his movement. Ideally after his feet have been professionally trimmed.


----------



## arrowattack09 (Jul 10, 2012)

Thank you again for everyone's opinions. I really like hearing them all.


----------

